# Howdy



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Although I am on day 31 of the Texas mandatory waiting period of 60 days. But who is counting anyway the divorce has been very smooth or amlicable and I feel very fortunate about that and the settlement. We are in the process of selling our home and I can't wait till that is over. Anyway just wanted to introduce myself and I can't wait to officially be in the life after divorce category. I have had a couple of dates here and there and have had fun, dang its been awhile since I was single. I was dreading the dating scene especially being 51 but I can already tell its gonna be fun. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

:smthumbup: Glad to hear you are alive and kicking, Wind!

You should join us over in Singles of TAM to share your fun dating stories.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok I will
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Aww, ITW, I did not know you were having marital problems--I do not recall you posting about them. So sorry to hear about this.

You are a great flirt, so I think that dating will not be an issue for you. Just make sure you find someone who likes motorcycles!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Well really didn't have problems we were at 2 different areas in life she is 37 and I am 51 this year would have made 15 years of marriage. I talked to some tam folks by email that helped alot. Thanks it's a lot worse in person  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't know either. But glad to see that you're handling things as well as can be expected.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks GT YES I did the do it yourself Texas uncontested divorce first time I was the plaintive , it was pretty easy since we agreed on everything. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Well Howdy to you too.

51 is a great age to be alive and kicking, enjoy the dating scene and life in general.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Ty Holland I happen to work with about 2500 school teachers and news travels fast  so I haven't had a hard time with things you might say .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I also did not know you were going through a divorce. 

Glad to hear you are moving on though.



In_The_Wind said:


> Well really didn't have problems we were at 2 different areas in life she is 37 and I am 51


So, did the age difference get to be a problem? Expand, please.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Well I think so, the ex comes to me and says hey this summer I would like to sell the house and move back home as I am missing my grandmother. I said ok at first then I got to thinking about it and I really like where we currently live, we have been here 15 yrs and our daughter's have all kinds of friends, activities, etc. We are both from the same general area the problem for me is that my home town now has like 500k people and a lot of crime, gangs, etc it doesn't appeal to me at all. Anyway I thought about commuting and decided that I didn't want to travel 300 miles every weekend. I work as a administrator for a local school district and in 9 years I could retire if I wanted too. My previous boss who is working at another school district came after me last year and made me a great offer to come and work for him. I showed my boss the offer and they not only matched his offer but exceed it thus putting me out of the market so to speak. Meaning any offer I received in the future would more than likely not even come close to what I am currently making. I could always go to private Industry however I would have to work until I am in my 70s which doesn't appeal to me at all. The Texas teacher retirement program basically pays 80% of your highest 3 yr average salary as a monthly check so you can see why I would want to stay in the system. Retire at 60 and making close to 6 figures yearly or take my chances with who knows what. 
I could force her to stay but she would just get a resentment etc and we would end up divorced anyway. 
So I told her that I didn't want to commute or live in our respective hometowns or even close to them nor did I want a long distance marriage. 
I felt the best option if she is so bound and determined to move back was to divorce and she agreed. 
So we have been going through a amicable divorce and have worked out a fair settlement for child support and other assets she isn't touching my retirement and I am not fighting her to move the kids.160 miles away. Because in Texas that is not allowed unless both parties agree.
As far as child visitation we will meet halfway to drop off and recieve once a month during the school year and during the summers they will stay with me full time as I am basically off.

Sorry its hard to read I am on my cell
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

So because of that I feel that what's important to me at 51 isn't important to someone at 37 to answer you original question, in my opinion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hell yes to retiring in 9 years!

Sorry to hear about the divorce but it sounds like you guys were able to get an amicable agreement, which is wonderful since that doesn't happen often.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel that since there's not any betrayal we don't have the trust issues and stuff that goes along with 
Cheating etc on either side so thats the difference I hate to see her go but I do understand her logic I just don't think its the right thing for me. So in the future I am not raising anymore girl/women's lol I am sticking to around 5 years either way of my age. Lesson learned
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Soooo..... how YOU doin'?


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

J/K - 60 days? Here is a YEAR. Due to the sanctity of marriage. I don't know anyone that went back so it really serves no purpose.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi woman how are you ? I saw that Atlanta area major car crashes and the freeway is shutdown etc the gov is apologizing to everyone.etc. I hope your staying warm .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow a year that's a long time to be in limbo urgh , I am gutting out my 60 lol.on day 32 today lol a little truth in all humor hun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Secondary roads had snow compressed into a sheet of ice, basically. Lots of wrecks. I'm taking major roads home from work since I had to 5mph the last mile because I go back roads to get to work.

Did you guys get any snow or just rain? High Saturday of 56! Woot!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

None just colder than hell this morning it was 16 currently it is 50ish tomorrow 70ish down south Austin and Houston were getting hammered
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mo42 (Jul 25, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> :smthumbup: Glad to hear you are alive and kicking, Wind!
> 
> You should join us over in Singles of TAM to share your fun dating stories.


wow. he is on day 31 and lets hear your 'fun dating stories' but i should be locked up in a cave somewhere instead of dating because it has only been 3 months for me. 

wow.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

That singles thread is a pretty rough bunch lol I do have a funny one so far, I met this fancy atty woman my age, very pretty , she seemed like a very nice gal anyway we met for lunch and had a great time we seemed pretty connected the lunch lasted like 2 hours , we both lost track of time. we were texting later that week and made plans for another lunch the following week, she kepted on texting me and had askedI would like to meet her at a local walking park I told her that I had plans that evening with some motorcycle buddies and could I get a rain check on the walking she said sure. I could tell she didn't like being told No by her texting because she started just gi ing me one or two word responses lol. Anyway we continued texting and she asked me about my friends whom I was going riding with I just said oh they are some of my buddies from the motorcycle club that I ride with anyway she stopped texting me I figured she freak out because I am In a MC , so I figured what a b she knew that I was into motorcycles from the very beginning and now she is judging me because of who I ride with to hell with her I am not going to send her a email or text her even though we are supposed to go to lunch next week. The following week rolls around and I have made no effort to contact her the day of the lunch is Thursday, so Thursday at 11am I get this text from her saying oh I can't make lunch today I didn't even respond, I wasn't even planning on going. I thought no wonder you have been divorced for 10 yrs now !!! That's my only story so far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> The following week rolls around and I have made no effort to contact her the day of the lunch is Thursday, so Thursday at 11am I get this text from her saying oh I can't make lunch today I didn't even respond, I wasn't even planning on going. I thought no wonder you have been divorced for 10 yrs now !!! That's my only story so far


Welcome to the wonderful world of dating post-divorce. It is fcking WEIRD. And this is wy you should come back to Singles and post this. The stories get stranger with every date. LOL. 


Maybe that woman wanted you to talk to her more in between dates but either way, no worries. Keep on with the keep on!



In_The_Wind said:


> That singles thread is a pretty rough bunch lol


Hope we didn't scare you off! LOL


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Not at all JB  I tease a lot you know that !!! I am on my cell at work so I can't copy and paste if you think it is worthy of the singles thread please copy and paste it over there .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Done!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

What a psycho. I full expect the men I see to have plans with friends and lives of their own. In fact, it's a relief that they do so I don't have to feel guilty when I have to decline because I've made plans with a friend.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

My thoughts exactly EW too bad your in GA. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok HOW did I miss another Mo42 drive-by post directed at me???



Mo42 said:


> wow. he is on day 31 and lets hear your 'fun dating stories' but i should be locked up in a cave somewhere instead of dating because it has only been 3 months for me.
> 
> wow.


WTF is going on here?

*Dude is stalking me all over TAM.
*
:scratchhead:

Sorry to highjack your thread, Wind, but this poster has been talking smack about me and stirring my name in almost every post he makes.

It's WEIRD.

Anyway I hope you have a really excellent weekend, Wind!!!


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Same to you JB
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Windy: You're the Man! Happy for your Brother! Just ship me a few of those discards that you're having to literally beat them off with a stick with!

And Jelly: No one exactly needs a "stalker!" Just let a Moderator subtly know about it!*


----------

